# Hangman Sound effects Please!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Google for BBC Sounds Of Death. One of those 3 volumes has a hanging sound effect on it. Sorry i don't recall which.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this one that I have and see if it will work for you.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/GWLuwZAX/Choking.html


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks, pdcollins! That should work!


----------



## swgrinder (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have this file? It is no longer available.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

No I don't, sorry. 4shared suspended my account so I can't even get all my songs and files back.


----------

